# SPLW15



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

I was considering ditching my 2 15" 05 cvrs and getting 2 splw15 instead. I've seen them and heard (not a loud volume). Whats everyone's opinion on these subs? http://www.mycarjams.com/car_audio/hazel/detail/SPLW15


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

check these out instead, 40 bucks each or so

http://forum.elitecaraudio.com/showthread....threadid=121908










http://hififorless.com/showProduct.php?pro...bb3b24787d23959


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

looks good but i'm kinda leaning towards that 15


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

performance wise, they really arent that loud. A looks only setup would be complimented with these, but for performance, your CVR's would stomp on these. As well as the PA MOFO series


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah they sure do look alot like the JL's. At one fourth the cost too. Ive never played with SPL subs before, but it does look like a simple and clean sub.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i'm looking for a some subs that are hell loud but not for a lot of money. Right now my cvrs are in a 6 footish, box with 2 ports in the front and 2 on top. Ports are 4x10. each 1 being pushed by a hifonics brutus bx1500d at 2 ohms. and 2 optima batteries-1 front and 1 back.
I can shake my mirrors and shit and rattled stuff of my roof. WHich the roof thing is cool because my roof has padding and all that shit under the vynal.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

bump


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I think you can thank your lack of replies to all the whiners on this forum who suggested people were pushing brands on people. So now no one wants to respond to your type of question. Welcome to Layitlow.


----------



## HydroNewb (Nov 1, 2005)

damn that 15 is hella cheap


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

Shit it's my topic so come on people push some brands on me!!!!!!


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

i'd snatch that one ur looking at if i were u...if not go with a w7


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Jan 31 2006, 05:25 AM~4740960
> *i'd snatch that one ur looking at if i were u...if not go with a w7
> *


ummmm. . . the guy said cheap. The W7 is one of the most overpriced subs there is


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DeAdPhLow_@Jan 31 2006, 07:55 AM~4741120
> *ummmm. . . the guy said cheap. The W7 is one of the most overpriced subs there is
> *


oh well just an offer u get what u pay for


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85_@Jan 31 2006, 07:25 AM~4741185
> *oh well just an offer u get what u pay for
> *


just saying, in the W7s case. . . you can get a XXX or brama or ID MAX for cheaper and equal or surpass the W7. 

Its not always about spending more, its usually about spending SMART and dressing it all in a proper install.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

how much do the xxx run/ any re for that matter from what i read re seems to be pretty bad ass


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jan 31 2006, 01:16 PM~4742979
> *how much do the xxx run/ any re for that matter from what i read re seems to be pretty bad ass
> *


the old ones ran 400 and some change for the 15. . . not sure what the new ones are going to cost, but i expect them to be a bit more

I got my SX 18" for 320 shipped.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

do you have any pics of your 18? I thought about doing 2 18's in my hearse for shits and giggles. Is there any sound diff between a 15 and an 18 or is it just bragging rights?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)




----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

damn that thing look ppeeeeooooost off. I want 2 of them. So do they sound diff then 15's??


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Jan 31 2006, 01:40 PM~4743194
> *damn that thing look ppeeeeooooost off. I want 2 of them. So do they sound diff then 15's??
> *


a little louder, a little deeper, a little lower

my first thought was to go with a pair of 15's, then i decided fuggit. . never played with an 18 and wanted to do something different for a change


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

whats the power rating and was it worth it


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

rated 1k rms, i push about 1200 into mine daily. . . 

i love the sub. Not too hard to push and they are fuccin loud man. I planned on getting 2, but after installing the one i decided it was enough. 

Its REs mid-end sub too. But for a daily driver, its affordable, pounds hard as hell, and fairly easy to push. when you get up on the volume your ears really take abuse. .so does all the plastic trim peices in my cargo area lol


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

do got a video?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

I have a small one that i made off my digi cam but quality was so poor i never posted it. I can pull out the cam corder this weekend sometime and make another one.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

cool thx


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Since apparently now this thread has turned to plugging high end subs, try my toy on for size. IF someone bitches about me pushing my subs, deal with it and dont whine, its just speaker porn.










































Massive Audio DMX 15" quad 1 ohm coil (i know what the meter says, its .7 incorrect) 3000 RMS 6000 max and you can recone it yourself, no need to send it in ever.

$400-500 

*VIDEOS*
http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Mas...dio/dmx15.1.wmv

http://www.realmofexcursion.com/videos/Mas...dio/dmx15.2.wmv

ok, now back to your regular schedlued JL bashing and RE whoring


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the car wash video


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

looks like a mean sub but that amp is fucking huge! but thats a lot of money on a sub


----------



## ALOW1 (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayinFrame85+Jan 31 2006, 05:25 AM~4740960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How true that is, you do get what you pay for, that statement holds true for everything. But you could pay all the money in the world for something and just because you spent alot does not mean that the item is any good.


Right here is a prime example, nothing beats spending a good chunk of change on a subwoofer that performs no better than many subs on the market that cost half of what a W7 does.


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HydroNewb_@Jan 31 2006, 03:02 AM~4740596
> *damn that 15 is hella cheap
> *


it's not a 15, it's a 10" and there's a 12" for like $58, but that's as high as it goes as far as that site.


----------



## jdogg (Dec 10, 2005)

deadphlow does that 18 cause any flex in your vehicle?, and wasnt it fucked up when it arrived, i think i saw the thread on focused gravity


----------



## LayinFrame85 (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 1 2006, 03:26 PM~4752184
> *it's not a 15, it's a 10" and there's a 12" for like $58, but that's as high as it goes as far as that site.
> *


i think newb was talm bout the link to the spl 15 that hearse posted


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jdogg_@Feb 1 2006, 07:09 PM~4754074
> *deadphlow does that 18 cause any flex in your vehicle?, and wasnt it fucked up when it arrived, i think i saw the thread on focused gravity
> *


the sub wasnt fucked up, but the packaging was. RE dont ship them things out with the best packing job, but it also didnt help that FED EX just beat the hell out of the box. 

And the top and side panels flex in my truck, i havent dynamatted yet (or in my case, peel and seal)


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

so how much was the 18, and do u have a link to where u got it from?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

320.00 shipped. . . 

www.reaudio.com


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

does that peel and seal shit work anygood?


----------



## DeAdPhLow (Aug 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Feb 2 2006, 06:45 AM~4756805
> *does that peel and seal shit work anygood?
> *


will be my first time using it, according to a few reputable membes on this board, it works just fine


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

i just used peel and seal in the trunk of my 68 deville and it worked incredible. my rear fenders are huge and they were flexin like crazy. i was amazed at how effective it was. highly recommended.


----------

